# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Filtro De Ultravioleta

## Julio Macieira

*Ricardo Miozzo* Presenteia-nos este mês na REVISTA @qua com mais um dos seus artigos acerca do funcionamento dos filtros Ultravioleta

FILTRO DE ULTRAVIOLETA

Neste artigo, consideraremos o uso de filtros de ultravioleta e seus benefícios em aquários. Interessante notar que esse tipo de filtro serve tanto para aquários de água doce quanto salgada.

Nos de água salgada ele tem o efeito profilático de evitar uma série de problemas relacionados a doenças em peixes e corais.

Nos de água doce, servem de maneira excelente para eliminar algas.

Existe, no entanto, sério problema no uso desse tipo de filtro, tanto em sua construção quanto no método de uso, como veremos abaixo.

Luz Ultravioleta

É invisível para o olho humano, apesar das lâmpada que emitem UV - chamadas germicidas - terem brilho azul esverdeado (nunca acenda uma lâmpada de ultravioleta fora do filtro. Os raios de UV causam danos irreversíveis ao olho humano). No espectro de luz, localiza-se no final à direita (veja matéria sobre iluminação nesta Revista, onde há um gráfico de espectro luminoso).

Efeitos

A luz ultravioleta tem efeito algicida, bactericida e contra vários patógenos que ocorrem na água de aquários. Funciona contra todos esses problemas da mesma maneira; sob luz UV, o organismo tem seu DNA desativado, sendo portanto incapazes de se reproduzirem. A radiação das lâmpadas UV é alta, e elas trabalham por irradiação.

Existe outro benefício no uso de um bom filtro de ultravioleta; ele ajuda a quebrar moléculas orgânicas dissolvidas de diminui, em conjunto com o uso de um bom skimmer, a carga orgânica do aquário.

Fatores de eficiência

O funcionamento perfeito de um filtro de ultravioleta depende de 3 fatores:

1 - o tamanho do organismo alvo

2 - a quantidade de radiação gerada

3 - a penetração da radiação UV na água

Normalmente, quanto maior o organismo, mais resistente à radiação UV.

A dosagem de radiação é medida em Mv/S/cm2, de maneira que o organismo alvo só será atingido se passar a certa velocidade em contato com o tubo do filtro que encapsula a lâmpada, como vemos abaixo.

Dosagem em Microwatt / segundo/ cm2   
organismo dose 
Bactérias   
Bacillus anthracis 8.700 
Bacillus megatherium sp (veg.) 2.500 
Bacillus megatherium (esporos) 5.200 
Bacillus paratyphosus 6.100 
Bacillus subtilis (vários) 11.000 
Bacillus subtilis (esporos) 22.000 
Clostridium tetami 22.000 
Corynebacterium, Difteria 6.500 
Bacilos de desenteria 4.200 
Eberthella yyphosa 4.100 
Escherichia coli 6.600 
Micrococcus candidus 12.300 
Micrococcus piltonensis 15.000 
Micrococcus sphaeroides 15.400 
Mycobacterium tuberculosis 10.000 
Neisseria catarrhalis 8.500 
Phytomonas tumefasciens 8.500 
Proteus vulgaris 6.600 
Pseudomonas aeruggenosa 10.500 
Pseudomonas fluorescens 6.600 
Salmonella 10.000 
Samonella enteritides 7.600 
Salmonella typhimurium  15.200 
Sarcina lutea 26.400 
Serratia marcescens 6.160 
Shigilla paradysenterlae 3.400 
Spirillum rubsum 6.160 
Staphylococcus albus 5.700 
Staphylococcus aureus 6.600 
Streptococcus hemolyticus 5.500 
Streptococcus lactis 8.800 
Streptococcus viridans 3.800 
Fermentos   
Saccharomyces ellipsoideus 13.200 
Saccharomyces Sp. 17.600 
Saccharomyces cerevisiae 13.200 
Fermento de cerveja 6.600 
Fermento de pão 8.800 
Fermento comum de bolo caseiro 13.200 
Esporos de Bolor   
Penicillum roqueforti 26.400 
Penicullum expansum 22.000 
Penicillum digitatum 88.000 
Aspergilus glaucus 88.000 
Aspergilus flavus 330.000 
Rhisopus nigricans 220.000 
Mucor racemosus A 35.200 
Mucor racemosus B 35.200 
Oospora lactis 11.000 
Virus   
Bacteriófagos (E. coli) 6.600 
Mosaico do Tabaco 440.000 
Influenza 6.800 
Protozoários   
Parameium 200.000 
Ovos de nematóides 92.000 
Clhorella vulgaris (microalga) 22.000 
Fungos 45.000 
Parasitas   
Icthtyosphtirius livrenadante (ciliados de água doce) 400.000 
Icthtyosphtirius no peixe (água doce) 1.717.200 
Oodinum ocellatum livrenadante (marinho) 35.000 
Cryptocaryon irritans livrenadante(marinho) 800.000 
Então, vamos à prática:

Em primeiro lugar; a lâmpada germicida (marcas conceituadas como Philips, GE e outras), só emitem a radiação germicida necessária a temperaturas entre 40 e 40,5oC. Isso quer dizer que para um filtro UV funcionar direito, ele tem que ter um compartimento que chamamos "luva", que abrigará a lâmpada para que ela permaneça acesa na temperatura correta. Além disso, a luva tem que ser produzida apenas e somente de material transparente, que permita a passagem de UV e que não se estrague em contato com ela; para nossa felicidade essa coisa incrível existe e se chama "luva de quartzo". O quartzo é o único material que pode ser usado em filtros que pretendam ser 100% eficientes. 

Não quero dizer que os filtros comuns que encontramos no mercado não funcionem porque não possuem a luva de quartzo, mas o máximo de eficiência possível não passa de 35 a 40%, e os organismos maiores como os parasitas de água salgada citados acima precisariam passar várias vezes pelo filtro, ou passar por ele muito lentamente para serem desabilitados.

Portanto; é necessário, na prática, usar filtro UV que tenha luva de quartzo.

Velocidade de água

Um filtro de UV é tão mais eficaz quanto mais lentamente a água do aquário passe por dentro dele. Por isso a relação entre o volume do aquário e o consumo da lâmpada é tão importante.

Penetração da radiação UV

Como a água de nossos aquários geralmente é bastante turva - apesar disso não parecer assim para nossos olhos - o tubo que conterá a luva de quartzo não pode ter mais que 2,5 cm entre sua parede e a parede da luva. Além dessa distância, os raios de luz UV se tornam cada vez menos capazes de eliminar os organismos alvo.

Dimensionamento de fluxo

Toda a água do aquário, de maneira teórica, passará através do filtro em 24 horas quantas vezes se desejar, escolhendo-se a bomba de água correta para o fluxo do filtro. 

Existe uma fórmula para calcular quantas vezes o volume do aquário a bomba de água precisa ter em vazão para fazer com que a água passe pelo filtro;

Tempo = 9,2 x (Vol/Vazão)

Exemplo prático: Aquário de 300 litros com bomba de 500 litros por hora: 9,2 x (300/500) = 5,52 horas. Isso quer dizer que a cada 5,52 horas todo o volume do aquário passará pelo filtro, dando uma taxa de aproximadamente 4,5 vezes todo o volume de água do aquário em 24 horas. Podemos considerar essa taxa boa para atingir o objetivo desejado, que é eliminar todos os alvos possíveis. 

Só nos falta, agora, determinar a lâmpada a usar.

15 watts = 3.907 Mw/S/cm2

30 watts = 9.548 Mw/S/cm2

Para o exemplo acima, vemos que uma lâmpada de 15 watts é suficiente, pois ocorrerá a entrada suficiente de energia UV no aquário para atingir o objetivo; são 4,5 vezes em 24 horas o volume total do aquário num comprimento de 18 cm, terminando com 488.375 Mw de UV adicionados em toda a água do aquário (3907 x 500 x 4,5 / 18) em um dia. Isso dá e sobra para atingir mesmo os alvos mais resistentes.

Basta variar a relação entre fluxo, capacidade da bomba e comprimento da lâmpada, e aplicar os valores relacionados para atingir o objetivo desejado.

Pode-se ver facilmente porque é que em água doce, para eliminação de algas, costumamos usar filtros e bombas muito menores do que em água salgada; micro algas são fáceis de eliminar, por precisarem de dosagem menor em Mw/S/cm2.

Portanto, para finalizar; não é, absolutamente, necessário usar bombas de água tão potentes quanto normalmente se recomenda - aliás, isso só serve para prejudicar o funcionamento do filtro. É bem inteligente usar um filtro de UV que tenha lâmpada de quartzo (desconfie de filtros baratos demais, pois provavelmente a luva será de vidro - que filtra radiação UV - pois quartzo é caro). Abaixo, um pequeno desenho de um filtro de UV.



Artigo de *Ricardo Miozzo*
Colaborador de Aquariofilia Marinha
http://www.aqua.brz.net

----------


## Mauro Moreira

gostaria de lembrar que as uv não so matam maus com os bons micro organismos, acho muito bom para bateria de lojas mais não em meu aquario.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Mauro

Sim, é verdade.
Mas...recordo tambem que apenas mata o que existe na coluna de água, toda a vida da rocha e substrato não é prejudicada.

----------


## Mauro Moreira

Caro amigo não quero causar polemica mas acho algo sem valor para um aquario de reef ja que ele não vai "limpar" esterilizar a aqua de todo o aquario, a bacterias reproduzem em uma velocidade grande.  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Mauro,

Eu sou a favor do filtro UV. Recentemente instalei um no meu reef, além de matar esporos de algas na coluna de agua ( não preciso mais limpar meu vidro todos os dias )  o UV tb elimina o íctio.  Meu Powder Blue teve uma melhora significativa após o uso do UV.

O UV não mata todo o íctio, mas acredito que consiga controlar sua população e reprodução

Abraços

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Preciso também alertar aos companheiros que na realidade a radiação ultra violeta não mata absolutamente nada, o facto é que um organismo vivo, quando passa pela radiação, sofre alterações em sua carga genética.
Isso faz com que esporos, bactérias e outros animais que passam por UV não tenham mais a capacidade de reproduzir-se.

Lógico que organismos acaba morrendo devido as consequencias da exposição em sua grande maioria, porém é errado dizer que a radiação UV mata directamente o organismo.

Sou como nosso companheiro Denadai a favor da utilização de UV como forma de tratamento da água nos casos de infecção de bactérias, parazitas e por consequencia, o combate de algas filamentosas.

----------


## joaosolda

Eu comprei recentemente um filtro UV.
O que recomendam ? Que seja usado em continuidade ou apenas temporariamente para ajuda na eliminação de alguns virus ou outros ?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu até já abri um tópico para me aconselharem sobre o melhor uv para usar e filtro externo; pelos vistos um filtro externo de 500 l/h para água salgada não é fácil de encontrar.

Outra dúvida é...vi na seahorseshop dois tipos de uv diferentes à venda, os preços variavam muito, o mais barato é o uv-multimax e o mais caro é o uv vecton2, agora pergunto, porque esta diferença de preços, será que o mais barato é com luva de vidro???

----------


## joaosolda

Olá Filipe,

Como disse comprei ontem um filtro UV novo que nao foi caro....na minha opiniao.
Que seja com luva de vidro ou quartz, desde que atinja os objectivos.....
Está á experiencia uma vez que tenho um hepatus com pontos brancos á cerca de 3 semanas. Já experiomentei de tudo ate optar pelo UV por recomendação de pessoas amigas.
Todos nós sabemos que não existe uma ciencia exacta na resolução de problemas em aquariofilia de recife ainda para mais porque nem todos os sistemas são implementados da mesma forma nem nos mesmos timmings. No entanto se a minha experiencia contar para alguma coisa, o maximo que posso e vou fazer de certeza é ir informando da evolução ou não do estado de saude do hepatus.
Penso que durante o dia de amanhã devido ao filtro que tenho montado já poderei dar algumas indicações.

Um abraço
JS

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas,
Alguém me sabe dizer se o UV é prejudicial ao plâncton que vem na colecta de água natural?
obrigado,
João

----------


## André Nunes

bem... axo que vou juntar dinheiro para comprar um filtro UV para usar nos dois aquarios,  uso 1 semana num e uma semana noutro. é boa ideia nao axam?( andei a pesquisar uns baratos na internet)

----------

